# New Here



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

hey everyone...im new here and sorta new to snowboarding..

i live in louisiana so no snow around here..but me and some friends started going to vail 2 years ago and we are going to be going every year. 

so just dropped in to say whats up...


----------

